# A hawk this morning



## Grampa Don (Feb 21, 2020)

I looked out my garage window this morning and saw this guy taking a bath.  So I grabbed my camera and peeked around the corner to snap him.  It's a sharp-shinned hawk.  It chases the small birds and the crows chase it.







Don


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

Good shot !! We have to watch out for hawks here too. They swoop down so fast on the collared doves and wood pigeons....


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Good shot !! We have to watch out for hawks here too. They swoop down so fast on the collared doves and wood pigeons....


.. sad, but - so goes the circle of life ..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

Pinky said:


> .. sad, but - so goes the circle of life ..


 I know  Pinks, I tell myself all the time it's nature, but it doesn't stop me wanting to sit out there in the summer with a gun... those hawks are merciless...and the pigeons scream...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I know  Pinks, I tell myself all the time it's nature, but it doesn't stop me wanting to sit out there in the summer with a gun... those hawks are merciless...and the pigeons scream...


I would feel the same way, Hols. We don't see that in the city.


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2020)

We have a Red-Shouldered Hawk that frequents our yard.  I suspect he's after the bunnies who also frequent the yard.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2020)

I see hawks circling high up, but thank goodness I've never seen nor heard an attack.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 21, 2020)

Years ago, my son raised homing pigeons in the back yard.  We eventually lost them one by one to the hawks.  Raptors are beautiful birds,but the do take a toll.  Here's a link to a live cam of a pair of bald eagles that are nesting locally.  They are sitting on eggs.

Don


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Beautiful birds .. have you ever seen an eagle's nest? Huge!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 21, 2020)

We have red-tailed hawks, and every now and then we will see a pair of bald eagles circling overhead.
Gold eagles have also been spotted in this area. People have lost cats and small dogs in this neighborhood.

Needless to say, we always go out side with the Bichons when they go the bathroom..


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 21, 2020)

We've noticed that the mockingbirds have a particular call they make only when there is a hawk around.  It's very distinct and harsh.

Don


----------



## Kadee (Feb 21, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> Years ago, my son raised homing pigeons in the back yard.  We eventually lost them one by one to the hawks.  Raptors are beautiful birds,but the do take a toll.  Here's a link to a live cam of a pair of bald eagles that are nesting locally.  They are sitting on eggs.
> 
> Don


What a million $$$$ view that eagle  has from its nest @Grampa Don


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We have red-tailed hawks, and every now and then we will see a pair of bald eagles circling overhead.
> Gold eagles have also been spotted in this area. People have lost cats and small dogs in this neighborhood.
> 
> Needless to say, we always go out side with the Bichons when they go the bathroom..


 Same where my daughter lives in Spain. She's up high in the mountains and she can't let the little dogs ( the miniature labradoodle and chihuahua)  go out alone for fear the eagles and the vultures  will get them...


----------



## Kadee (Feb 21, 2020)

We have wedge tail eagles here in Australia ,sadly they are rarely seen out in the bush now days 
( never seen in highly populated areas ) Farmers kill them as they claim they take their lambs 
Wedgies as we refer to,them have wing spans of over 2 mtrs 
Their nests can weigh up to 400kg 

Ive seen lots of there’s beautiful birds in my travels around the isolated area / town where I was born / raised , they do good job of  keeping the roads clean by cleaning up road kill ( kangaroos & Goats ) 
https://www.bushheritage.org.au/spe...MIlPLrktLj5wIVAx2PCh3irw5SEAAYASAAEgKaGvD_BwE


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2020)

Great photo.We have hawks in New Jersey also. Pretty big ones at that. I was always afraid to let my little dog out. Even if they couldn't pick him up he would be badly mauled by their talons.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 21, 2020)

Wow, can a hawk pick up an adult cat or small dog (chihuahua,
yorkie, bichon)?


----------



## peppermint (Feb 21, 2020)

The only time I saw a Hawk was by my friend's home by the Ocean in New Jersey...
Never in my neighborhood as far as I know....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Wow, can a hawk pick up an adult cat or small dog (chihuahua,
> yorkie, bichon)?


I'm pretty sure they can. My little dog was a Yorkie and not very heavy at all.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 21, 2020)

I saw a hawk go after a great blue heron in flight once. He wasn't so big and scary then. The heron didn't even change course and the hawk fell off the attack pretty quickly.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2020)

All of these wildlife creatures are impressive sights!

I have seen a hawk capture songbirds, however, and I comprehend, but it is not a pleasant sight to see and to watch , what they do with their prey, at all!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 22, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Wow, can a hawk pick up an adult cat or small dog (chihuahua,
> yorkie, bichon)?


Oh, yeah
Happens all the time
Had the red tails, coopers, baldies at the cabin
Wonderful to just watch
The chippies and tree rats would chirp a special alarm when a shadow floated by or a hawk screached, and off they'd go





Funny thing, the crows could imitate a hawk to a tee
I think they enjoyed seeing the chippies scatter


----------



## Keesha (Feb 22, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Wow, can a hawk pick up an adult cat or small dog (chihuahua,
> yorkie, bichon)?


YES !


----------

